# Slate Creek Railway "K-Rex" #45 Arriving Soon!



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a "Spy Shot" of the Slate Creek Railway's newest acquisition in the Motive Power department.  
#45 is a Bachmann K-27, and has been completely rebuilt and customized from the ground up by the 
shops of the Colorado Consolidated, with CMO Dave Goodson in charge of the project.

http://www.lscdata.com/users/slatecreek/DSCN2565.JPG (image exceeds max 640 pixels width; posted as link to avoid moderation!)

The locomotive is equipped with Radio Control/Onboard Batteries by RCS, Phoenix 2K2 sound, and a custom
electrical system, including incandescent headlights, a magnetic chuff timer, and  incandescent class lamps, as 
well as a rebuilt mechanical/suspension system. 

The locomotive is seen here in its inaugural test run on th CCRY, and is expected on Slate Creek Railway trackage very soon!

Matthew (OV)
Slate Creek Railway


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Matthew.  
That makes at least three K27s that we know run right.   Odd that they all have the same connection [Dave Goodson].  
JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Slate Creek Railway "K-Rex" #45 Arriving Soon!*

Dave's THE man! Jerry


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

The "odd" part is that there doesn't appear to be much official notice that it's true of the Shay, Climax, Heisler, Consolidation, 4-6-0, 2-6-0, raitruck, and now the K-27 ..... 

Had certain key "important people"  been paying attention to this very thing, I would have been able to spend (as I'd planned originally) the money on SCRY #46 as well, and not have had to put it all toward the  rebuild.  But, better one engine running like a swiss watch than two engines that don't do what you want.  But I guess some well presented agendas were fulfilled... so it's not a total loss, right?

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Slate Creek Railway "K-Rex" #45 Arriving Soon!*

It's not just Bachman. Aristo pretty well ignored all outside advice on their live steam Mikado. I know USA had problems with the Big Boy and MTH did with theirs and the Challenger. Jerry


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw # 45 today at TOC's.  It was the first time I have seen the K-27 in person.  What a beautiful engine!

TOC has done a wonderful job in converting this engine.  You definitely should be proud of it.

While I was there, TOC repaired my 10 year old Shay which had  a broken drive train.  I also dropped off two engines I just got in the mail for the Master to do his magic with.  

John


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Slate Creek Railway "K-Rex" #45 Arriving Soon!*

Slate Creeks - Number 45 is one sweet looking ride! 

Joe


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 02/12/2008 11:14 PM
Here's a "Spy Shot" of the Slate Creek Railway's newest acquisition in the Motive Power department.  
#45 is a Bachmann K-27, and has been completely rebuilt and customized from the ground up by the 
shops of the Colorado Consolidated, with CMO Dave Goodson in charge of the project . . .







The locomotive is seen here in its inaugural test run on th CCRY, and is expected on Slate Creek Railway trackage very soon!

Matthew (OV)
Slate Creek Railway

Very impressive. I have not seen many good close-ups of this model.


----------

